# Leaving in Pots Instead of Hanging?



## Fizzgig (Jun 7, 2011)

I have never actually seen anyone hang their stalks except online or TV!

Always it has been something like this (I do not know details as I was never privy to them)

The plants would stay in the same room as flowering and allowed to "die"

As the fan leaves turned yellow, we would remove those and the night before harvesting, we would go through and take off most of the fan leaves (we always left the mostly green ones till the very end)...plants still in room at this time, I am not certain how they were watered during this process (this would be a question for you folks, please and thanks?)

The early morning, we bring all the plants out and we'd sit in a circle together and clip them, they were in their pots the whole time - buds in one buckets, sugar leaves in another.

Then...I become lost, as the tubs get removed and go to another dimension!

No idea what is beyond this point but instead of hanging, I'd like to do this unless anyone can tell me why it would not be a good plan. 

I know that screens were involved in drying buds.

Thanks for reading & advice!


----------



## Fizzgig (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright, after a bit more reading I see that this is the usual way anyway! And it is after this that you either take the buds (like I did) OR cut the stalks and hang? 

Am I correct?
I really AM reading a lot...maybe too much.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 8, 2011)

> I am not certain how they were watered during this process (this would be a question for you folks, please and thanks?)



They are not watered dureing the Drying process...I to let the plant dry up in the pot..then remove all fan leafs...then cut the whole plant and hang for a week befor brown bagging

take care and be safe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2011)

I like to hang branches rather than clip the buds and lay them on screens.  IMO, a lot of the trichs stick to the screen and are lost.  I believe that hanging gives you more even drying of the buds with less trich loss due to handling.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 8, 2011)

I too like to hang and not use screens.  I didnt like how the buds would get kinda flat on one side when sitting on a screen and get more dense on the side.  You need to rotate them and then your sticking your fingers on them and triches get stuck to the screen.  I prefer to just hang branches on cloths hangers in my closet and just leave them for a week.  I freak out if I think I damaged any triches or smushed a bud.  Just ask my girlfriend, she has this horrible habit of pinching the buds and sniffing her fingers and it drives me nuts.  Killing perfectly good thc by doing that.  Wow Im baked and have no idea what Im talking about.


----------



## Fizzgig (Jun 8, 2011)

*laughs*

I <3 this place. 

Ok thanks, I think I fully understand and am on your sides here! 

I will have to scope out a good spot for this still.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> ...  Just ask my girlfriend, she has this horrible habit of pinching the buds and sniffing her fingers and it drives me nuts.  Killing perfectly good thc by doing that....



I do that sometimes.....I know that I shouldn't, but sometimes I just can't help myself


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

Everytime i say to my wife, "come in here and look at all the drying buds"
the first thing she does is pinch a bud and smell her fingers, i tell her if you wanna smell fingers give me a second and you can smell mine.


----------



## Locked (Jun 8, 2011)

I usually clip all the fan leaves off each branch and hang the branches....the exception to this is any strain that happens to produce good sized popcorn buds...I will leave these hanging on the branches on the plant in a dark spot with some air circulation. Once they dry enough I just pluck the popcorn off the branch, jar them and start the burping ritual. Just seems easier with the lower popcorn.  Jmo


----------

